# Group Policy Deployment Applications Server 2003



## Wannagofast83 (Nov 29, 2010)

I am trying to use Active directory to deploy software in a Corporate enviroment, We are running Server 2003 and my test machine is XP. I keep getting these errors:

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Management
Event Category: None
Event ID: 108
Date: 11/29/2010
Time: 3:39:14 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: TESTDELL
Description:
Failed to apply changes to software installation settings. Software changes could not be applied. A previous log entry with details should exist. The error was : The installation source 
for this product is not available. Verify that the source exists and that 
you can access it.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Management
Event Category: None
Event ID: 102
Date: 11/29/2010
Time: 3:39:14 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: TESTDELL
Description:
The install of application Adobe Reader 9.4.0 from policy Adobe failed. The error was : The installation source for this product is not available. Verify that the source exists and that you can access it.

I have changed the permissions to just about every thing that I can think of. The client machine can see and install the package in question manually.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gigabit (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi we had the same issue with our GPO MSI roll out. Make sure that the share folder where the msi exists has full control permissions the the NETWORK SERVICE group and that the MSI has the same. The shared folder must not be a hidden share. It must be an AD browseable share e.g. \\server\servershare not \\server\servershare$ which denotes hiddenshare.

Are you doing this as a computer configuration GPO setting or User? Sometimes Apps will only install via User or Computer depending on their requirements. I guess for Adobe you are asking it to install on logon? Software products can require an answer file to take them through the installation process. This is needed for a computer deployment (e.g. auto install on startup). As a user install the user can answer the install steps so an answer file is not necessarily needed.

If user make sure that the user has the permission to install software and also FULL CONTROL permission to the c:\program files folder and probably C:\WINDOWS. Make sure you replicate the permissions through the relevant folders.

You could try to use the EVERYONE group permission, but this would open up your file security.

Also another thing to check is that your folder share e.g. \\server\servershared is the path in GPO in the software installation setting not C:\sharedfolders\servershared as it would be if the shared folder resides on the Domain Controller.

You can map a drive as well that can work but the end machine must have the same drive letter mapped to the share path as the server.

I am sorry I have waffled on a bit. I hope this helps you

Thanks


----------



## Wannagofast83 (Nov 29, 2010)

I moved the folder to the root and then shared the folder, changed the permissions and the install worked. I am installing the software per machine instead of user. Thanks for the input!!


----------

